# Rechteck "ziehen"!?



## tobis79211 (8. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Gibt es in Java sowas, wie ein Rechteck mit gedrückter Maustaste zu "ziehen"? Damit meine ich das, was man auf der Windows-Oberfläche auch so machen kann. Ich habe einen kleinen Bildbetrachter (Canvas) und die Idee wäre, damit einen Bereich, in den gezoomt werden soll, zu selektieren. D.h. ich bräuchte irgendwie den Punkt oben links und den unten rechts um ein Rechteck daraus zu machen, oder irgend sowas...

Würde mich sehr über Tips freuen!

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2004)

Dafür verwendest Du die Methoden vom java.awt.event.MouseListener.
Du solltest dafür (mindestens) die

```
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e)
```
und die

```
public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e)
```
überschreiben und jedes mal die Mausposition beim MouseEvent mit

```
e.getX()
```
und

```
e.getY()
```
ermitteln und weiterverarbeiten.


----------

